# Fond de page pour envoi de mail



## JANE70 (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Pouvez vous m'indiquer comment intégrer fond de page dans mes mail?

Merci de votre réponse

A bientôt

JANE


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2008)

bienvenue
quel Mail?
quel OSX

dans un cas c'est possible ( modèles)
dans les autres non

mail fait dans le sobre , pour écrire des messages pas faire du stylisme

Mail n'est pas incredimail ( et heureusement)

Note du modo : Par ailleurs, Mail, comme tous les logiciels internet, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## JANE70 (6 Octobre 2008)

bJR, 

J'utilise le logiciel de courrier Mail Version 2.1.3 et je suis sur Mac OSX Version 10.4.11


----------

